
EA and Activision Blizzard CEOs Featured in 'The 100 Most Overpaid CEOs' Report - smacktoward
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/337304/EA_and_Activision_Blizzard_CEOs_featured_in_The_100_Most_Overpaid_CEOs_report.php
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19231079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19231079).

